# What to do about Rubik's wrist, RSI and pain related to cubing and other activies?



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 15, 2011)

This is basically a tutorial, but it's not directly related to cubing, so I've posted it in the off topic discussion. This thread might be completely useless to the majority of the forum, but if I can prevent a couple people from getting a Repetitive Stress Injury (or RSI), then I've done my part. 

Going through school in massage therapy, I've been surprised how many people are completely clueless when it comes to their own pain and injuries. You might be thinking that you can't get injured from cubing, but that's far from the truth.

First, lets look at RSI's. While it may seem like cubing is something that is non-strenuous, it is a perfect example of an activity that can cause an RSI. 

RSI's are usually caused from rapid and repeated movements, like the movements associated with fingertricks. They're also caused by forceful movements. Although forceful movements are not common with smaller lubricated cubes, larger cubes, such as v-cubes, the Dayan + MF8 4x4, and unlubricated dayan cubes can be quite stiff. They often need countless hours of breaking in before they're suitable for speedcubing. However, just because your cube is broken in and lubricated, that does not make it impossible for you to get an RSI. The repetitive stress injuries caused by these physical aspects of cubing is called "Rubik's Wrist".

The *best* thing a person can do for Rubik's wrist, and other RSI's is to take action to avoid getting it in the first place. Here's what you need to do to for prevention:

*Warm Up and Cool Down*: If you play an instrument, or you're in another sport, you could be tired of hearing this. Coaches and instructors are completely right when they tell you to warm up. It's the same thing with cubing. Don't just go straight into doing the sexy move as fast as you can. Warming up with solve or two slower than your maximum speed is probably good enough for a warm up. Doing excessive stretching is not great to do before cubing, because it can actually negatively affect your performance. Stretching after cubing is a great cool down though! The same thing goes for computer related activities. 

*Use a good cube*: Beginners don't need beginner cubes. That doesn't mean they need the absolute best cubes for speedcubing, but if you struggle to turn a 3x3x3, you should probably get a different one. Yes, 4x4x4s and up can need breaking in, but you shouldn't speedsolve with them until you've broken them in. 

*Don't break in cubes all at once*: If you're going to rush to break in a cube, then let other people mess with it too. Don't do it by yourself. Otherwise, just be patient. After 20 solves on an unlubricated, non-broken in v-cube 7, your wrists and hands could be hurting. This isn't a good thing. The "no pain, no gain" principle doesn't apply here. 

*Now, if you've already started to have pain, here's what you should do.*

*STOP*: Stop cubing. Stop typing. Immediately. That won't help the pain, and it won't help your times.

*PRICE*: 
P- Protection if necessary
R- Rest
I- Ice
C- Compression
E- Elevation

*Go to the Doctor*: If pain doesn't go down, or there is swelling, you should go to the doctor. The doctor might tell you to take anti-inflammatory drugs if there is acute inflammation. Probably nothing more than ibuprofen (Motrin or Advil?) will be needed. Getting a second opinion isn't always a bad thing either.

*Seek Out Massage Therapy, Physiotherapy, or Other Therapies*: Massage can work wonders for conditions like tendinitis, epicondylitis or bursitis. If you're really interested in the effects of massage therapy, you can ask me, or just look on google I'm not an expert yet, but I can directly ask my instructors. Physiotherapists can give specific exercises and stretches that can help prevent the RSI from happening again. You might think these therapies are too expensive. If that's the case, you should try to find a massage therapy school. They might offer massages for a lesser price than a registered massage therapist. My school offers 50 minute treatments for $25. 

Some people might want to search for alternate medicine and acupuncture. These can work wonders for some people if you have a good doctor or acupuncturist. 

Finally, I just thought I'd say that RSI's are not fun. I had acute tendinitis symptoms that were partly caused from cubing on a QJ 5x5. I wasn't able to do any cubing for a week, and couldn't massage at school. Even after I was done, my 3x3x3 times went up by 7 seconds, up to 21-22 seconds. Right now I'm finally getting back to my normal times
____
*Okay, now lets look at posture.* I would guess that at least 95% of people have poor posture at some point during the day. Sitting while cubing is pretty common, and it can cause a lot tension. I realize this probably isn't going to change. You could be slouching forward, and you could have your shoulders up. Why is this a problem? This overstretches some muscles in your back, it shortens muscles in your chest, and it tightens many muscles in the front and side of your neck and shoulders. This can cause headaches and conditions involving compression of blood vessels and nerves, such as Thoracic Outlet syndrome. Over a long period of time, this slouching posture can actually cause you to have a permanent hump back. The creation of the computer is something that contributes to people starting to get this hump at a younger age.

So if you find yourself sitting for a long time, and slouching, make sure you stretch! Stretch the muscles in your chest to prevent that muscular shortening, stretch the muscles in your neck to prevent headaches, and do this for every hour you sit. Also, make sure you get up and walk around every once in a while. You'll thank yourself later. If anybody in the forum finds this useful, but wants specific stretches, PM me. One more thing- Drink water. Water is good.

If you didn't go tl;dr, congrats. I hope this isn't useless to everybody. If it's not useful for cubing, apply it to other things you do, however, I hope it's useful for some people.

Edit: I've decided to add a second part related to posture. It's more like a mini-guide for stretching.

*Guide to Stretching for Speedcubers*

As I discussed earlier, speedcubing can have a major effect on your posture. You could easily slouch without noticing it, or have your head forward. One good way to prevent this from causing stress and pain in your body is to stretch. This guide doesn't have to be to be used exclusively for speedcubing. Anybody that works at a computer, types, or plays video games will have the same types of postural problems. So will students. Before I get into the specific stretches that would be beneficial, I'll just say a few things about what to do when you stretch.

*Ease into it* 
If you stretch, and you go straight to your maximum stretch, you could actually cause your body to reflexively contract the muscles very quickly. Overall this shortens the muscles, making the stretch essentially useless. If a stretch takes 30 seconds, take 10-15 of those seconds easing into it.

*Don't Bounce* 
This has a similar effect to the point above. 

*Hold the stretch for 30 seconds*
It's not really effective otherwise. 'nuff said.

*Stretch often*
If you are going to sit for hours a day, get up every hour and stretch. You can do a different stretch each hour if you must. The user timeless actually just gave me an article on how it's bad to sit for a long time in general. http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_19/b4177071221162.htm I figure it deserves some attention. If you're already experiencing some postural issues, then stretching is even more important.

So here are the stretches *speedcubers should do* especially if they sit often.

Wrist stretches http://howtostretch.com/wriststretches.html
Pec/Chest stretches http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/ChestGeneral/Doorway.html
side neck stretch http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/TrapeziusUpper/Trap.html
front neck stretch http://www.recsports.ufl.edu/fitness/fitness-assessment-center/corrective-exercises/scm-stretch/
hip flexor stretches http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/flexibilityandstretching/qt/hip-flexor.htm
calf stretch http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_57gh5PY9g10/TT0TPkc1tkI/AAAAAAAABog/qgVfd6Pdjf4/s1600/calf-stretch.jpg
hamstring stretch http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_3yWt9r0D0...F2eZI/s1600/Alternative hamstring stretch.jpg 

I could add more, but this is good for basic stretches. You can also do a full body stretch (like what you'd do when you get out of bed). Hopefully this is enough for people that were interested.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 15, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for that.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice guide.

With stretching, there is a pdf you can download from the link below that got how to stretch pretty much every muscle in your body section including wrist and neck (Apendix A). Note; these stretches are quite difficult and are design for flexible people (bboys) 

http://www.breakdancingninja.com/get_started_in_breakdancing.html


----------



## 24653483361 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very helpful guide. I have really bad posture when I practice on my snare pad with my shoulders really scrunched up. I didn't think it had an effect, but I guess now I should try to fix that.


----------



## dada222 (Oct 15, 2011)

One thing I noticed about rubik's wrist is that it doesn't appear to be related to how hard you practice on a specific day at all. Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not, even before I start cubing for a day. It definitely appears on a period where I'm cubing regularly though.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

People will probably find this thread more useful than you originally thought.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, if you have a period of time where you practice a lot, you could definitely be giving yourself rubik's wrist. If you start to feel pain, just stop though. Even if it's just a little bit.

Edit: If I have time, later today I think I'm going to post some stretches that are good for posture, if you sit at a computer, or sit down cubing for quite a while during a day. Most people in general would benefit from these stretches, especially students.


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow. I guess I was totally unaware. :tu


----------



## AndyK (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice post. Just wanted to point out that carpal tunnel syndrome should be on the differential diagnosis for wrist pain as well and it is a much more serious condition than RSI since it can lead to permanent nerve damage. Carpal tunnel syndrome can start out as wrist pain, but the key difference is that you will also have neurological symptoms like paresthesias (which often feels like pins and needles or burning) as well as numbness or weakness. Paresthesias indicate nerve irritation and can often be treated with the same steps you mentioned (including going to see a doctor). The bad part is the numbness and weakness, that indicates nerve damage that can either take a long time to repair or can actually be permanent. If you get numbness or weakness in your wrist related to cubing, go see a doctor. They will probably tell you to rest your wrist for up to 3-6 months and to wear wrist splint at night. If serious enough or if that doesn't help they may do nerve conduction studies and depending on the results there, they may recommend surgery or steroid injections.

I somehow gave myself carpal tunnel syndrome back in November and it really sucked. I had to stop cubing for about 9 months. Fortunately it seems there is no permanent damage.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 16, 2011)

I noticed most people will warm up but never bother cooling down. I think you should sticky this because I'm pretty sure a lot of people have felt pain and rubik's wrist at least once and want to see how to prevent it.

I started cubing regularly and I noticed this little bump of muscle (or something) on my left arm near my wrist when I OH. It's not on my right arm and one day I could barely move my left arm but after a day it stopped. I randomly get pain when I OH now for some reason. Can't even do an average of 5 without feeling pain and I can't switch to right hand.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I noticed most people will warm up but never bother cooling down. I think you should sticky this because I'm pretty sure a lot of people have felt pain and rubik's wrist at least once and want to see how to prevent it.
> 
> I started cubing regularly and I noticed this little bump of muscle (or something) on my left arm near my wrist when I OH. It's not on my right arm and one day I could barely move my left arm but after a day it stopped. I randomly get pain when I OH now for some reason. Can't even do an average of 5 without feeling pain and I can't switch to right hand.


 
What you're experiencing pain like this, it might be caused by something called a trigger point. Do you feel the pain sometimes go down your arm, almost into your hand? Or does the pain almost travel somewhere else when you're doing OH cubing?

Edit: AndyK, it's good that there's no permanent damage. Yes, constant stress on your wrists can cause carpal tunnel syndrome. That's one reason it's a good idea to warm up AND cool down. Also, numbness and tingling in your lower arm might not be carpal tunnel syndrome either. If you do go to the doctor, make sure you accurately describe your symptoms. It could be Thoracic Outlet syndrome- which is actually caused by compression of nerves and blood vessels in the neck, not the arm.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 16, 2011)

I was never really conscious of the posture issue. I always seem to have my shoulders up and really tense and I'm normally also slouching. If I'm not slouching, I'm learning forward a lot. Trying to fix that for me could potentially be harder than knocking another second off my F2L.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

I just realized I only have good posture when doing OH cubing. >__>


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I've edited the first post to add some stretches to counteract the poor sitting posture, and stretches speedcubers can do for their wrists.


----------



## AndyK (Oct 16, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Edit: AndyK, it's good that there's no permanent damage. Yes, constant stress on your wrists can cause carpal tunnel syndrome. That's one reason it's a good idea to warm up AND cool down. Also, numbness and tingling in your lower arm might not be carpal tunnel syndrome either. If you do go to the doctor, make sure you accurately describe your symptoms. It could be Thoracic Outlet syndrome- which is actually caused by compression of nerves and blood vessels in the neck, not the arm.



Thanks, yeah, it was kinda hairy there for a while.

True, I should specify that the numbness and weakness associated with carpal tunnel syndrome is usually restricted to a median nerve distribution (which is mostly the thenar eminence (muscles of your thumb), index and middle finger). Thoracic outlet syndrome would have a different distribution of symptoms and would likely include shoulder pain and/or circulation issues. Regardless of the cause, I just wanted to point out that if you ever get numbness or weakness in your hand it is a good idea to stop cubing and go see a doctor. Muscle fasciculations associated with numbness or weakness should also be reported to a doctor.

BTW - I wanted to make a post like this for a while, I'm glad someone did.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm glad someone posted something like this, I've been trying to find arm/wrist stretches by myself for quite sometime now. I second that sticky.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 16, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> What you're experiencing pain like this, it might be caused by something called a trigger point. Do you feel the pain sometimes go down your arm, almost into your hand? Or does the pain almost travel somewhere else when you're doing OH cubing?


 
It seems like the whole arm but mostly near the wrist.


----------



## timeless (Oct 16, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> It seems like the whole arm but mostly near the wrist.


 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/3374401/Stretching-before-exercise-can-be-bad-for-you.html


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Timeless, that is another good point. This is why in my original post I said you should warm up with a few easy solves. The good thing to do before exercise is dynamic stretching. It is good to differentiate between static and dynamic stretching.

Yuxuibbs, still sounds like a trigger point to me.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, 
I sit hunched over at my desk for probably 2 - 3 hours a day. I had no idea about this whole hump back thing. It really opened up my eyes to the problems that can come from sitting at a desk all day and cubing.

Maybe I should start stretching...

(Where in Sask are you from?)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I am from Saskatoon. 

Back on topic. This "hunched back thing" is basically caused by muscles in the front of your body being shortened, because they are never stretched out. When it is left in this for a long period of time (over years) the bones in your body actually end up compensating, causing them to actually form to the shape of the shortened muscles. When the muscles are shortened enough, you get this hump back or hyperkyphosis.


----------



## Mal (Oct 16, 2011)

What about getting sore fingers?


----------



## timeless (Oct 16, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I am from Saskatoon.
> 
> Back on topic. This "hunched back thing" is basically caused by muscles in the front of your body being shortened, because they are never stretched out. When it is left in this for a long period of time (over years) the bones in your body actually end up compensating, causing them to actually form to the shape of the shortened muscles. When the muscles are shortened enough, you get this hump back or hyperkyphosis.


 
do you major in this area of science?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Not really. I'm in school for Massage therapy. In Canada it's a 2200 hour course, and you have to learn all about this stuff. I may not be 100% accurate in the details, but I think it's generally correct.


----------



## Mal (Oct 16, 2011)

Is getting sore fingers part of it?


----------



## timeless (Oct 16, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Not really. I'm in school for Massage therapy. In Canada it's a 2200 hour course, and you have to learn all about this stuff. I may not be 100% accurate in the details, but I think it's generally correct.


 
have u heard about standing desks?
http://kylecordes.com/2010/standing-desk


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 16, 2011)

Ah that explains my little crisis a while back when i still used CFOP.
I never bothered cooling down, and one day my left hand hurt so much and kept twitching. I could still write in school though as it wasn't too bad. I stopped cubing for two weeks then got back into it but incorporating cooling down as I somehow realised cooling down was the problem. I play lots of music too so it's important to warm up and cool down.


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 16, 2011)

cubing is unsafe lol


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 16, 2011)

No... You just need to do it in moderation and be aware of the dangers.
You could say typing is dangerous or playing music, in the same way and for the same reasons as cubing.
Just need to be aware of the dangers. Everything is potentially dangerous.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 16, 2011)

I have been doing OH averages of 50 from 10/11 to maybe 10/14, how many days should I rest?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I have been doing OH averages of 50 from 10/11 to maybe 10/14, how many days should I rest?


 
I can't really answer that. Just in general, I think you should know when you've done too much though. If you've done too much, then rest until you feel better. It would depend on the person.


----------



## Mal (Oct 17, 2011)

HELLO? Is getting sore fingers part of it?


----------



## Godmil (Oct 17, 2011)

I've probably typed my story a thousand times but it's kinda relevent so if you haven't heard it:


Spoiler



I first started cubing in 2002ish with a cheapy cube. With that and playing a lot of guitar and typing I did some major damage to my right wrist. I had to quit cubing cold-turkey, had to almost give up all use of a PC (I tried every kind of fancy mouse/controller and voice recognition software to get by during my studies) and had physiotherapy for a year. My problem was definitely posture based, something to do with how the nerves going up the back of my neck. To this day I only use a mouse with my left hand, and when I tried cubing again (about a year ago) I was sure I wasn't going to be able to stick with it. Thankfully cube technology today means you don't need to exert nearly as much force with your fingers (One reason I advocate starting with an easy to turn cube (GuHong, ZhanChi, etc.)). Anyway, my point is, if you're cubing and not stopping when it gets painful... ask yourself how it would feel to not be able to use any cube for 8-9 years.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 17, 2011)

Mal said:


> HELLO? Is getting sore fingers part of it?


 
Sore fingers can be related to some RSI's. It's quite possible that if you're new to cubing, you haven't built up the intrinsic muscles in your hand though. Just in general, if you're sore, quit. RSI's are much more common in the wrist and forearm, as far as I know.


----------



## Mal (Oct 17, 2011)

So after doing OH average of 12 and my fingers are sore I should take a break and go outside? And when you mean quit do you seriously mean quit forever?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 17, 2011)

No, I don't mean forever. If you REALLY overdo it, and actually damage some of the tissues in your arm, you would have to do that, but there's a long step between sore fingers, and actual damage. How long have you been cubing for? Has an average of 12 for your OH always made your fingers hurt?


----------



## timeless (Oct 18, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> No, I don't mean forever. If you REALLY overdo it, and actually damage some of the tissues in your arm, you would have to do that, but there's a long step between sore fingers, and actual damage. How long have you been cubing for? Has an average of 12 for your OH always made your fingers hurt?


 same thing happened to me but mine dont hurt anymore after a month

but they still hurt for like a min after i do fingertip pushups, i dont do that many because it feels like my finger will snap


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

Wouldn't your hands and fingers eventually get used to the pain you exert though?


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wouldn't your hands and fingers eventually get used to the pain you exert though?


 
I would say yes...
but, I am not an expert on the subject.

seems to be about right... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foot_binding


I feel as if cubing has had some positive effects on my hands health, the blood circulation in my hands has gotten significantly better since before I was cubing, as I would always have very cold hands. While now my hands are warm nearly all the time.
However, there was this period where my hands would HURT all the time. But, I think this was in part of constantly "cracking" my fingers.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wouldn't your hands and fingers eventually get used to the pain you exert though?


 
Well, after a while, I'd say you'd build up the intrinsic muscles in your hands. That would help prevent you from having pain. It's more that the small muscles in your hand would protect you from pain, rather than just getting used to it. However, to a certain extent, yes, you would adapt as well.


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> No, I don't mean forever. If you REALLY overdo it, and actually damage some of the tissues in your arm, you would have to do that, but there's a long step between sore fingers, and actual damage. How long have you been cubing for? Has an average of 12 for your OH always made your fingers hurt?


 
I have been cubing since the start of this year and OH is the only thing that makes my fingers sore.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 31, 2013)

I have RSI in my left thumb now :tu So fun... now I can't cube for a week. And I play the flute... this is NOT going to be fun!


----------



## TP (Jan 31, 2013)

I had problems with my left thumb about a week ago, but it passed after 1,5 day. Time to practise OH with your right hand. :tu


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 31, 2013)

Me too - is there a "cuber's thumb" pandemic?  Fixed it with ibuprofen for a couple of days, and no cubing.


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> is there a "cuber's thumb" pandemic?  Fixed it with ibuprofen for a couple of days, and no cubing.



I've also had pains in my thumb. It got better with rest though. Maybe next time I'll try ibuprofen.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 31, 2013)

Funny, my left thumb started bothering me about the time I began speed cubing last May or June. It felt bad every morning when I got up.

At the same time I passed the PhD qualifying exams and sort of let myself go, maybe putting on 10 pounds. But I've lost those 10 this past month and now my thumb feels great. I wonder if there is any connection. Certainly the stuff I eat now isn't any better than it was last year.


----------



## tomthed (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm fairly sure that I've strained the ligaments in both of my forearms. I've had pain in both arms recently after what was admittedly light cubing. Just rested them for 5 days and having come back to cubing my wrists are clicking like hell, I'm in a bit of pain and I can feel tightness in my arms. Even more so in my fingers. Very unpleasant. Probably going to see a doc. My main gripe is that this all seems very strange, I haven't cubed hard at all (relative to most people) and I've been warming up, cooling down and stretching my wrists as described everyday. Hopefully I'll be back to cubing soon! 

EDIT: Has anyone else experienced and/or recovered from anything like this? 

Tom


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

tomthed said:


> I'm fairly sure that I've strained the ligaments in both of my forearms. I've had pain in both arms recently after what was admittedly light cubing. Just rested them for 5 days and having come back to cubing my wrists are clicking like hell, I'm in a bit of pain and I can feel tightness in my arms. Even more so in my fingers. Very unpleasant. Probably going to see a doc. My main gripe is that this all seems very strange, I haven't cubed hard at all (relative to most people) and I've been warming up, cooling down and stretching my wrists as described everyday. Hopefully I'll be back to cubing soon!
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone else experienced and/or recovered from anything like this?
> 
> Tom



Tendonitis. I think. My friend had this. She had to have a cast for 6 weeks.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 8, 2013)

tomthed said:


> I'm fairly sure that I've strained the ligaments in both of my forearms. I've had pain in both arms recently after what was admittedly light cubing. Just rested them for 5 days and having come back to cubing my wrists are clicking like hell, I'm in a bit of pain and I can feel tightness in my arms. Even more so in my fingers. Very unpleasant. Probably going to see a doc. My main gripe is that this all seems very strange, I haven't cubed hard at all (relative to most people) and I've been warming up, cooling down and stretching my wrists as described everyday. Hopefully I'll be back to cubing soon!
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone else experienced and/or recovered from anything like this?
> 
> Tom



Just like has been said before in this thread I'm sure, STOP cubing immediately and see a doctor. Pains in the wrist are no light matter and can have long term impacts if you aren't careful.


----------



## SidTheCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

I am having pain in my index finger of right hand.I think this is because i use a rubik's brand cube,it is hard to turn.What should I do to get relief ?Pls help?


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2014)

Take a week off.


----------



## kcl (Mar 29, 2014)

SidTheCuber said:


> I am having pain in my index finger of right hand.I think this is because i use a rubik's brand cube,it is hard to turn.What should I do to get relief ?Pls help?



Don't use a rubiks brand.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 29, 2014)

SidTheCuber said:


> I am having pain in my index finger of right hand.I think this is because i use a rubik's brand cube,it is hard to turn.What should I do to get relief ?Pls help?





Dene said:


> Take a week off.



Seriously. Take a week off. And make sure that you don't use it for cubing AT ALL. Pain when dealing with this sort of thing is a legitimate issue.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Seriously. Take a week off. And make sure that you don't use it for cubing AT ALL. Pain when dealing with this sort of thing is a legitimate issue.


Yes, get a Moyu or Dayan cube. You won't regret it. As far as cubing pain, like others have said: take a week off.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2014)

This shouldn't be in off topic discussion IMO. This is really, really relevant to speedcubing. General puzzle/constructive speedcubing, or else the help thread. Mod?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> This shouldn't be in off topic discussion IMO. This is really, really relevant to speedcubing. General puzzle/constructive speedcubing, or else the help thread. Mod?


Agreed. This has the ability to help many cubers.


----------

